# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  لمحات من احتفالات منبر مريخاب اون لاين العام السابق

## مرهف

*الحمد لله الذي وفقنا علي صمود المنبر امام عتو الرياح
والحمد لله الذي وفقنا ان نستمر كما خططنا 
بدأ منبر مريخاب اون لاين مسيرته في صباح 
الاربعاء
6 . 1 . 2009 م
بدأ لترسيخ مفاهيم محددة في سبيل الارتقاء 
بنادي المريخ العظيم 
بما نستطيع ان نقدمه من هذا المنبر 
سار ركب التحدي بين امواج متلاطمة وخضم احداث
كادت ان تهوي به في بدايته 
كان الكل يقاسمنا هم العلو بالمنبر 
والارتقاء به حتي يصل مرتبة اشقاءه في المحبين والجماهير 
لم تنتهي مسيرتنا هنا ولم تكتمل ولن تتوقف ان شاء الله 
هو جزء مكمل لاشقائه في المحبين والجماهير 
وعلي العهد ان يرتقي لمستوياتهما 
وان انسي لن انسي اول شركاء النجاح واول مجلس ادارة للمنبر والذي تكون من السادة الاتية اسماءهم

الاخ المحترم : بدرالدين عبدالله النور
والاخ المحترم : محمد خير ابدول
والاخ المحترم : عبدالرحيم رحمة بابكر
والاخ المحترم : الطيب الشريف تنيبور
والاخ المحترم : طارق حامد
واخيراً : عبدالقادر خليل يونس
استمر هؤلاء في قيادة المنبر في فترة محددة 
وكانوا نعم القيادة 
لم يقصر احدهم في اداء واجبه 
وكل قدم ما يستطيع ان يقدمه 
لم يألوا جهداً في سبيل سماع زفرات قلمهم للجميع 
ففي وقت محدود دوي هدير اقلامهم ليسمعه الجميع
فكانوا قدر التحدي مشحوذي الهمم
خفاقةً قلوبهم بحب المريخ تنحني لها الهامات
اجلالاً واحتراماً
بدأت انطلاقة المنبر من مكتب صغيربمدينة  الطائف 
عرضه ثلاثة في ثلاثة امتار
ومن هنا بدأت اولي صرخاته
حيث كانت اول المشاركات
والتي لم ولن تنقطع باذن الله الواحد الفرض الصمد
رياحين رعيناها 
اغدقت بعبقها برباها
بصبحٍ ابلج قد زُرعت 
سنُسير الركبان في هواها
هكذا كانت وهكذا ستكون باذن الله 
وفي حب الزعيم نلتقي ما بقي الخفاق ينبض
دائماً ابداً
ولي عودة
...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بارك الله فيك اخي مرهف وكل الاخوة الذين ساهموا في بناء هذا الصرح الشامخ وان شاءالله سوف يظل شامخاً بعزيمة رجاله طالما يحمل اسم المريخ العظيم والى الامام دوماً يا صفوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ومثل ما بدأ العد التنازلى للعيد الأول
فقد بدأ العد التصاعدى فى النهوض بالمنبر
فالكل يلاحظ النشاط الذى دب فى جسد المنبر هذه الأيام
وتصاعد العضويه فها نحن نستقبل كل يوم اعضاء جدد يتزين المنبر بحروف مشاركاتهم
وباذن الله سنعمل كيد واحدة لرفعة مستوى منبرنا
التحيه لكل الاسماء التى حملت مشعل البداية
والتحية للذين يتوافدون كل يوم
والتحية لك حبيبنا مرهف لجهدكم الواضح 
والتحية للجنود المجهولين الذين يسهرون لننام نحن ملىء جفوننا
ودائما وأبدا جميعا فى خدمة الزعيم
وما التوفيق الا من عند الله
*

----------


## عمده

*الف مبروووك
ومذيدا من التقدم والنجاحات
:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحمدلله الذي جعل لنا هذا المنبر ليكون امتدادا للمحبين والجماهير 
ونتمي من الله ان يعود كل الاعضاء الغائبين الي بيتهم  
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كل سنة وانتم بخير ومعشوقنا الاعظم دائما في الاعلي
شكرا احبتي لمجهودكم الجبار من اجل رفعة هذا الكيان الاحمر دوما
..........ودومتم علي المحبة صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حمداً لله الذى ألهم  هذه الكوكبة النيره التى بادرت

 بفكرة المنبروعانت مخاض ولادته  لهم الشكر والتقدير

 وأقترح وضع لوحة شرف بأسمائهم فى مكان بارز من

المنبر ليتعرف  عليهم كل قادمٍ جديد 0

بإذن الله ستكون قادمات أيام المنبر وسنواته

  علامةً بارزه فى خدمة الزعيم  ومنتسبيه 0

ونتطلع  لجعل عيده إنشاء الله عيداً للأعياد  0
*

----------


## tito61

*الف مبروك مقدما والى الامام من اجل رفعة المريخ
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*لا اعرف من اين ابد من المنبراو من المنبر
تحبابنا والله كما الاخوه تقاسمنا الم الزعيم كما الايتام
واكنا من فرح المريخ في ماعون المنبر الطاهر كما طهارت نفوسكم
اخي مرهف لك الموده وصادق الاماني وكل قائمة الشرف من الربان ما نديلا 
مرورا بي الاجواد احمد الحبر الي اصغركم وكل رفاقي ها هنا لا احب التحديد خوفا 
من السنة شداد تسلق من يططاول علي الحبيب 
منبري عش سعيدا
كما انا فيك.
*

----------


## مرهف

*
لقد انشغلت امس واليوم بامور باعدت بيني وبين
 المنبر الي حين 
..
ودعونا نتضرع لله ان ينصر الزعيم في مباراته
 اليوم مع صغير العرضة شمال
..
ولقد اقترب موعد عيد منبر مريخاب اون لاين الاول 
نتمني ان تستمر الافراح منذ اليوم 
بفوز المريخ علي هليل السجم 
..
نريد التصورات والاقتراحات 
من اجل انجاح احتفال المنبر بعيده الاول 
مكان الاحتفال 
قائمة التكريمات 
شكل البرنامج 
مع خالص الود والتقدير
...

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نتمني ان يكون داخل صالة مغلقة اوداخل نادي المريخ مع وجود معرض مصاحب لانجازات المنبر خلال السنة الاولي
*

----------


## الحمادي

*أولا التحيه والتقدير للاخوه مؤسسي هذا الصرح الشامخ التليد باذن الله
التحيه للاخ مرهف وزملائه في الاداره والاشراف  ... والف مبروك 
وعقبال مائة سنه .. لن نستعجل أخي مرهف ولن نقفز على زانة الحواجز
كما قلت في عنوان بوست آخــــــــــــــر .. سوف نبني منبرنا طوبه طوبه
ليكون عنوانا ومنارا لخدمة الكيان المريخ ..!!
*

----------


## babikir fadul

*أولا التحيه والتقدير للاخوه مؤسسي هذا الصرح الشامخ التليد باذن الله
التحيه للاخ مرهف وزملائه في الاداره والاشراف ... والف مبروك 
وعقبال مائة سنه
*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*احبتي في منبر مريخاب اون لاين بداية أشيد بالجهد المبذول في سبيل
 تطوير هذا المنبر ومن مدينة الرياض امد يد متعاونا
 واتمني كل المني ان تكون هناك ملتقيات لاعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين
 في جميع مدن المملكة وذلك توطيدا لاوصر الصداقة والمحبة بين
 الجميع في مريخهم العظيم ولتقديم المقترحات الثرة المفيدة في
 سبيل اعلاء شان مريخنا الحبيب ودمتم
اخوك : مريخابي صميم
الرياض- حي المحمدية الغربية
جوال: 0509007061
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عقبال مية سنة يا رب ..
أؤيد ما قاله أبو نزار يجب أن يكون الاحتفال داخل صالة مغلقه .. لكن أين المكان في السودان ولا في السعودية ولا أين ..
واقترح أن يلزم كل عضو بمبلغ معين حتى نستطيع توفير مستلزمات الحفل ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*في هذه المناسبة لابد أن تقف حروف الشكر قليلاً عند أول مجلس إدارة للمنبر .. لهم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير والاجلال ..
ولك الشكر أخي مرهف على هذا الوفاء والعرفان تجاه إخوه وزملاء سابقين شاركوا في نجاح هذا المنبر الأحمر .. 
والشكر كل الشكر لكل من أسهم بحرف أو بكلمه أو بسطر أو بمقال أو حتى بمشاهده في هذا المنبر الزاهي ..
معاً لرفعة هذا المنبر وكل المنابر المريخية ..
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*التحية مثنى وثلاث ورباع لمؤ سسى هذا المنتدى الذى اصبح جسرا للتواصل بيننا وللدفاع عن    هذا الصرح الشامخ سيروا ونحن معكم فى كلما ترونه يساعد فى تطوير ودعم المنتدى 
*

----------


## النسر2

*التحيه لك الاخ مرهف .
مجرد إقترح 
نسبة لظروف السقف الزمانى والمكانى أقترح .
1/ إجتماعات مشتركه عن طريق الماسنجر .
2/ إجتماعات مصغره للصفوه فى الولايات .
3/ عن طريق الهاتف .
ثم ترفع التصورات والمقترحات عالمنتدى .
وأسجل توقعى حضوراً إنشاء الله 
أبداً ماهنت يامريخنا يوماً علينا 
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*احيك اخي مرهف وعقبال المائة شمعة وسدد الله خطاكم
 نحن صفوة السعودية معاكم في كل شئ تشوفوا يا احباب من
 أجل الزعيم تهون الارواح ولك تحياتي ايها الصفوي المرهف
*

----------


## مرهف

*اشكركم احبتي علي المرور
فانتم زادنا 
تصوراتي انا للاحتفال 
ان يكون متوسط 
بقولدن جيت او بأي مكان مشابه
التكاليف نحن نستطيع القيام بها 
ومن يريد ان يساهم معنا 
فله الشكر والتقدير 
فهذا هو ديدن الصفوة
اقترح تكريم مجلس ادارة المريخ 
وطاقم صحيفة وهج الصفوة 
واشرف الاصدارات 
والسوبر 
والصدي
تكريم الشخصيات 
اقترح تكريم الاخ المحترم 
ابراهيم عبدالرحيم 
والاستاذ الوقور حسن يوسف
والاستاذة ميرفت 
وبعض المنتدين بدون تحديد اسم الان
اضافةً لتكريم اول مجلس ادارة للمنبر
وان يكون هنالك حفل 
وان تتم دعوة قناة النيل الازرق
وهارموني واذاعة البيت السوداني اف ام 104
وبرنامج عالم الرياضة الاذاعي
..
هذه جزء من التصورات اتمني من 
ناس السودان حساب التكلفة وارسالها لنا في الخاص
مع اجمل تحية
...
*

----------


## abuethar

*نحي الاخ مرهف 
والاخوة الاعضاء في
 منتدى مريخاب اون لاين
 واقول ليكم عقبال ال 1000 شمعة .
*

----------


## مرهف

*











أحبك"..
تتسابق حروفها لتتسلق جدار الصمت
ولترسم وسط لوحة الظلام شعاع أمل
وتخطف من عقارب الساعة بعضا من الزمن .
.وتعزف على أوتار المريخ لحنًا شجيا يصدح في فضاء الوطن
سودان المريخ
كلما اعتلى الصمت صهوة الظلام ..
**
*
"مريخاب أون لاين"
في عامها الأول
ولدت بين أحضانك
التقطتها بكلتي عينيك ورويتها بدمعك ..
كنت خجول
تتلعثم حروفها وهي تبحث عن طريقها لتعانق الضوء
ولتنتظم في شكل كلمة صحيحة الحروف وسليمة المخارج ..
كانت بريئة إلى حد النقاء تحدق بلهفة من خلف أسوار الشفاه
تنتظر بشوق أول بادرة حنان من عيناك لتتسلق الأسوار 
وتتحرر من قيد تجهل بأنه أسهل القيود وأرحمها ..
تجثو أمامك
تتعلق بأذيال حبك
تلتحف بحنانك 
وتتشبث بقلبك ذلك الذي يحتويها
فأصبحت أسير لها مدى الحياة..
**
*
"أحبك"
في عامك الاول
لتصبحي أكثر جرأة
فتخرجي في وضح النهار لتزوري شُغاف قلبك ..
فوق سطور الرسائل ..
تتهادى بزهو بين أحضان الكلمات ..
تقفز بنشوة من حرف إلى آخر
فتصبح كطلاء الجدران
تلتصق بكل كلمة
حتى وان فقدت شكلها وذابت بين السطور حروفها ..
**
*
"مريخاب اون لاين"
في عامها الاول
يسكنها الحب وتحلق بأجنحة الشوق ..
"أحبك"
في عامك الاول متفتحة تشبه كثيرا لورد والياسمين..
تفترش أرض القلب
وتتخذ من أهدأ أركانه مكانا لها ..
تقتات بالالفة والمحبة والوفاء ..
وتقبل طيفها البهي السابح بين الرسائل ..
تقف في شموخ ولن ينكسر عودها..
ترتفع للأعلي تحت قائمة الواجب والانتماء ..
فتقبع عند باب المجد تتطلع لافاق الوعد الصادق ..
تتناثر حروفها في كل ارجاء المكان ألف مرة في اليوم ..
وتنام على ذراعنا نتحسس عبق وجودها ..
تصبح ليس  كأي كلمة
 أنها ذات" زمن" شيئا ثمينا ومميزا 
حين تنساب من الشفاه 
يبدأ القلب بعزف سمفونية جميلة لا تجيد سوى "أحبك " إثارة أنغامها ..
*
أحيانا أتسائل بيني وبين قلبي
لماذا البدايات دائما أجمل ؟؟
ولماذا لا تكون البداية كشرارة صغيرة تشتعل بعد ذلك ولا تخبو أبدا ؟؟
سندفن أجمل ذكرياتنا تحت حدائق ورد مريخاب اون لاين؟؟
ستصبح بحور الشوق أنهارا وقلوبنا قوارب بلا مجاديف ؟؟
*
في
 مريخاب اون لاين
أشعر بحب يحتويني
كما تحتوي الزهرة براعمها ..
يلتهمني
كما يلتهم المحيط بقايا الأنهار
يزلزلني
كلما هدأت الأرض من حولي ..
ينتزعني 
كلما امتصت الحياة رحيق شبابي ..
قلبي سفينة
تسبح في بحور حبك فهل يقبلها ميناء قلبك؟؟ 


نسوقها لكم اليوم بالوفاء بالحب بالاخلاص
ارتالا من الود لكم 
بمناسبة اقتراب موعد اطفاء شمعتنا الاولي في اون لاين 
سنكون ان شاء الله بلسماً يداوي الجراح 
قنينة وردٍ تسُر الناظرين 
محفل مجد يفاخر زهواً بسودان المريخ
يناضل من اجل الحقيقة 
بحر من نور الصفوة يغسل خطايانا 
يلهمنا الحب يزرع فينا الامل
يحتوينا بكل صدق 
وفخر بالانتماء
الف مبروك لكم احبتي 
بلوغ هذا الزمن وما زالت مجاديفنا 
بذات القوة 
تحرك ساكن المياه 
تنبض قلوبنا بنفس العزيمة 
...
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير
اسرة مريخاب اون لاين
...






*

----------


## sinco

*الف الف مبروك وعقبال الشمعة المائه
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*ارجو ان يكون الاحتفال 
داخل نادي المريخ وبعد التسجيلات ليكون به فقرة
 مصاحبه ترحيبا بالفرسان الجدد 0912519914 ده رقمي 
          والله الموفق
*

----------


## عصام احمد

*الف مبروك وعقبال 100 سنة 
سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم 
نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى
واختلاف الراى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى
فالمريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه بل وطن نسكنه
علمنا معني الانتماء فكم فرحنا لدرجة الهذيان في انتصاراته
وكم بكينا وسالت دموعنا لهزائمه
ولكنه يبقي وحده القادر علي لم شملنا
ندعم هذا المنتدى والذى خرج من رحم المريخ الولود
نقول لكم اخي مرهف موفقين 
وجعلكم الله ذخرا لهذا النادى العملاق
*

----------


## tito61

*الشكر كل الشكر لك يا مرهف(وماشاءالله عليك شاعرمتمكن برضو) ونتمنى للمنبرالمزيد التقدم والازدهار وانتنمى ان يساهم في دعم الفريق وربط الاخوه في المهجر بالذي يدور بالنادي 
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*دفء الشتا برد الحرور مطر الامل زاهي الخدود منبري يا غالي
كل عام وانا فيك سعيد وانت سعيد معي اهنا فيك كما انا سعيد فيك الان
كل عام وانت كما اعتادتك دواخلنا يا غااااااااالي
*

----------


## tito61

*الاحتفال متين يا النجم الثاقب
*

----------


## العراب

*رغم ان الفكرة المترسخة بذهني عن منتديات الكورة عامة تشابه
 تعبير ظريف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في
 وصفها لدورة كأس الخليج الأخيرة ( كثير من الضجيج وقليل من كرة القدم ) 0
لكن بإطلاعي على مريخاب اون لاين
 تغيرت هذه النظرة لدي وتحولت قناعتي بأن منبر مريخاب اون لاين
 لن يكون مجرد منتدى رياضي  بل هو قاعدة ضخمة لبناء مفاهيم 
رياضية حديثة وواعية ، وخالجني الشعور بان الكتابة في هذا المنبر الرائع
 ليس كقراءة الصحف الرياضية او النشرات الرياضية ، اعتقد ان هنا من
 يبدعون ويجددون في سلسلة رائعة من محاولة الخروج عن العادات
 الرياضية والتي تحكمت بالمزاج الرياضي لدينا  لفترة طويلة من الزمن 0
واعتقد انه يجب علينا في مريخاب اون لاين ان تكون كتابتنا ليست تاليفاً
 لماسبق تأليفه ولا شرحاً لما انتهى شرحه ، مريخاب اون لاين خطوة
 في ترسيخ قاعدة ومفاهيم رياضية حقيقية " أصلية " نقيض للنسخ
 مريخاب اون لاين اتمني ان تكون النسخة الأولي  التي ليس لها نسخة 
ثانية سابقة لها أو لاحقة بها 0 
لذا اطمع ان تقبلوني اخ وصيق قبل ان اكون عضوا ، واتمني ان لم
 اكن إضافة حقيقية لكم ان لا اكون خصماً عليكم 0
فالتحية لكم ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء ولكم كل محبتي 0
وعقبال مائة شمعة للموقع 
- أخوكم العراب
*

----------


## العراب

*رغم ان الفكرة المترسخة بذهني عن منتديات الكورة 
عامة تشابه تعبير ظريف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في 
وصفها لدورة كأس الخليج الأخيرة 
( كثير من الضجيج وقليل من كرة القدم ) 0
لكن بإطلاعي على مريخاب اون لاين تغيرت
 هذه النظرة لدي وتحولت قناعتي 
بأن منبر مريخاب اون لاين لن يكون مجرد منتدى رياضي 
 بل هو قاعدة ضخمة لبناء مفاهيم رياضية حديثة وواعية ، وخالجني
 الشعور بان الكتابة في هذا المنبر الرائع ليس كقراءة الصحف
 الرياضية او النشرات الرياضية ، اعتقد ان هنا من يبدعون 
ويجددون في سلسلة رائعة من محاولة الخروج عن العادات 
الرياضية والتي تحكمت بالمزاج الرياضي لدينا  لفترة طويلة من الزمن 0
واعتقد انه يجب علينا في مريخاب اون لاين ان تكون كتابتنا
 ليست تاليفاً لماسبق تأليفه ولا شرحاً لما انتهى شرحه ، مريخاب اون لاين
 خطوة في ترسيخ قاعدة ومفاهيم رياضية
 حقيقية " أصلية " نقيض للنسخ مريخاب اون لاين 
اتمني ان تكون النسخة الأولي  التي ليس لها نسخة ثانية
 سابقة لها أو لاحقة بها 0 
لذا اطمع ان تقبلوني اخ وصيق قبل ان اكون عضوا ، واتمني 
ان لم اكن إضافة حقيقية لكم ان لا اكون خصماً عليكم 0
فالتحية لكم ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء ولكم كل محبتي 0
وعقبال مائة شمعة للموقع 
- أخوكم العراب -
*

----------


## tito61

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العراب
					

رغم ان الفكرة المترسخة بذهني عن منتديات الكورة 
عامة تشابه تعبير ظريف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في 
وصفها لدورة كأس الخليج الأخيرة 
( كثير من الضجيج وقليل من كرة القدم ) 0
لكن بإطلاعي على مريخاب اون لاين تغيرت
 هذه النظرة لدي وتحولت قناعتي 
بأن منبر مريخاب اون لاين لن يكون مجرد منتدى رياضي 
 بل هو قاعدة ضخمة لبناء مفاهيم رياضية حديثة وواعية ، وخالجني
 الشعور بان الكتابة في هذا المنبر الرائع ليس كقراءة الصحف
 الرياضية او النشرات الرياضية ، اعتقد ان هنا من يبدعون 
ويجددون في سلسلة رائعة من محاولة الخروج عن العادات 
الرياضية والتي تحكمت بالمزاج الرياضي لدينا  لفترة طويلة من الزمن 0
واعتقد انه يجب علينا في مريخاب اون لاين ان تكون كتابتنا
 ليست تاليفاً لماسبق تأليفه ولا شرحاً لما انتهى شرحه ، مريخاب اون لاين
 خطوة في ترسيخ قاعدة ومفاهيم رياضية
 حقيقية " أصلية " نقيض للنسخ مريخاب اون لاين 
اتمني ان تكون النسخة الأولي  التي ليس لها نسخة ثانية
 سابقة لها أو لاحقة بها 0 
لذا اطمع ان تقبلوني اخ وصيق قبل ان اكون عضوا ، واتمني 
ان لم اكن إضافة حقيقية لكم ان لا اكون خصماً عليكم 0
فالتحية لكم ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء ولكم كل محبتي 0
وعقبال مائة شمعة للموقع 
- أخوكم العراب - 



تسلم يا العراب ونتمنى ذلك والف مرحب بيك 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*السادس من يناير  عيد المنبر 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اشكركم احبتي علي المرور
فانتم زادنا 
تصوراتي انا للاحتفال 
ان يكون متوسط 
بقولدن جيت او بأي مكان مشابه
التكاليف نحن نستطيع القيام بها 
ومن يريد ان يساهم معنا 
فله الشكر والتقدير 
فهذا هو ديدن الصفوة
اقترح تكريم مجلس ادارة المريخ 
وطاقم صحيفة وهج الصفوة 
واشرف الاصدارات 
والسوبر 
والصدي
تكريم الشخصيات 
اقترح تكريم الاخ المحترم 
ابراهيم عبدالرحيم 
والاستاذ الوقور حسن يوسف
والاستاذة ميرفت 
وبعض المنتدين بدون تحديد اسم الان
اضافةً لتكريم اول مجلس ادارة للمنبر
وان يكون هنالك حفل 
وان تتم دعوة قناة النيل الازرق
وهارموني واذاعة البيت السوداني اف ام 104
وبرنامج عالم الرياضة الاذاعي
..
هذه جزء من التصورات اتمني من 
ناس السودان حساب التكلفة وارسالها لنا في الخاص
مع اجمل تحية
...





هذا برنامج  متكامل وشامل  أويده بشده 0

  وتبقى تحيد كيفية ونوعية التكريم وليت البرنامج

 يكون متبوعاً بحفل غنائى  يشدو فيه أحد مطربى المريخ
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*من القلب
بحبك
بحبك
بريدك يا منبري
شكرا حادي ركبنا وحبيبنا المريخ علي هذا الالق الاخذ
شكرا مرهب علي هذا التيار الجارف الذي ابحر بنا الي عوالم الموده الوضيئه 
شكرا بلا حدود مريخااااااااااااااااااااب اون لاين
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أُقسم جهد أيماني .. بأن الاحساس لدى الأخ مرهف بعد إكمال مريخاب أونلاين عامها الأول  كالأب عندما يكمل مولوده عامه الأول  .. 
حقاً الحبيب مرهف كان له الشرف العظيم في ولادة هذا المنبر برفقة نفر كريم لهم كل الشكر والتقدير ..
اللهم أدم هذا المنبر .. واجعله منبراً لقول الحق ورفعةً وحمايةً الزعيم ..

*

----------


## alihsd

*التحية التجلة لمنتدى عملاق فى قامة نادى ووطن عملاق أقترح بأن يكون الاحتفال تظاهرة رياضية كبرى بالنادى والاستاد لجمع كل أطياف الشعب المريخى حول الكيان الكبير ليكون أكثر قوة واكثر رفعة
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*كل عام والمنبر يسمو ويعلو في اعالي القمم...
كل عام والمريخ يسطع ويبرق اكثر واكثـــــر...
كل عام وجميع الصفوة زي السكــــــــــــــــر...
=====================
التحية والتجلة للقائمين على امر هذا المنتدى, ونرجو من
 المولى عز وجل ان يوفقهم وايانا الى ما فيه الخير للزعيــــــــــم.
بخصوص اقتراح حفل المنتدي اقترح ان يكون بدار النادي لتعميق مبدا
 الترابط الاسري داخل الكتلة المريخية وربط اعضاء المنتدي مع بعضهم
 البعض داخل البيت الكبير .
اما فقرات البرنامج اعتقد ان افراد ادارة المنتدى هم خير من يعدها
 ويخرجها في ثوب بهيج.

============================

اسال الله ان يكون كلامي خفيفا عليكم ويوفق الجميع.
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*عيد ميلاد سعيد 
مزيدا من التفوق 
ووقفة مع سلبيات سنة مضت لابد منها 
حبى لكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كل عام والمنبر في اذدهار وتقدم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الي الامام دوما
وكل سنة وانتم صفوة
بس ياريت لو نعرف لو في تصور معين بخصوص الاحتفال والمكان والزمان
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* كل  رهافة الحس  سكبها مرهف وهو يتغنى

بعيدٍ هلَ وعامٍ يخرج بالمنبر  من مرحلة الحبو

 الى مرحلة طلاقة المسير 0

 التحية لمرهف الفنان 

التحية لصحبه الأخيار

الذين خططوا  وسهروا

 وشهدوا  لحظة الميلاد

ولك الحق يا مرهف وأنت تنافس كل الأدب

أدباً وكل الألق ألقاً وعمرٍ مديد بإذن الله0
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*كل عام والمنبر والمريخ بالف الف الف خير
وكل سنة وجميع الاعضاء تامين ولامين يارب
*

----------


## مرهف

*دفء كلماتك ورنقها 
شجواً يناجي الدواخل فينا 
يدغدغ الواطف في الجميع 
يباهي بسودان المريخ
يهش فينا النجوي يداوي الالم 
شكراً اخي محمد مناع 
ولو اكتفي شقيقي احمد الحبر بتقديمه محمد مناع 
هدية للمنبر 
لكفاه 
شكرا يا صفوة 
والشكر للجميع 
وان شاء الله علي درب الافراح سائرون
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العراب
					

رغم ان الفكرة المترسخة بذهني عن منتديات الكورة عامة تشابه
 تعبير ظريف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في
 وصفها لدورة كأس الخليج الأخيرة ( كثير من الضجيج وقليل من كرة القدم ) 0
لكن بإطلاعي على مريخاب اون لاين
 تغيرت هذه النظرة لدي وتحولت قناعتي بأن منبر مريخاب اون لاين
 لن يكون مجرد منتدى رياضي  بل هو قاعدة ضخمة لبناء مفاهيم 
رياضية حديثة وواعية ، وخالجني الشعور بان الكتابة في هذا المنبر الرائع
 ليس كقراءة الصحف الرياضية او النشرات الرياضية ، اعتقد ان هنا من
 يبدعون ويجددون في سلسلة رائعة من محاولة الخروج عن العادات
 الرياضية والتي تحكمت بالمزاج الرياضي لدينا  لفترة طويلة من الزمن 0
واعتقد انه يجب علينا في مريخاب اون لاين ان تكون كتابتنا ليست تاليفاً
 لماسبق تأليفه ولا شرحاً لما انتهى شرحه ، مريخاب اون لاين خطوة
 في ترسيخ قاعدة ومفاهيم رياضية حقيقية " أصلية " نقيض للنسخ
 مريخاب اون لاين اتمني ان تكون النسخة الأولي  التي ليس لها نسخة 
ثانية سابقة لها أو لاحقة بها 0 
لذا اطمع ان تقبلوني اخ وصيق قبل ان اكون عضوا ، واتمني ان لم
 اكن إضافة حقيقية لكم ان لا اكون خصماً عليكم 0
فالتحية لكم ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء ولكم كل محبتي 0
وعقبال مائة شمعة للموقع 
- أخوكم العراب



اولاً الشكر للجميع علي من وضع عبق قلمه 
هنا لنستنشق اريج عبيره 
او من اكتفي بالمرور والقراءة فقط
..
شكرا لك اخي العراب علي طيب كلماتك وجمالها الباهر
ونسأل الله ان نكون مثل ما تتمناه 
ونتمني جميعا 
شكراً لك يا رائع 
...
*

----------


## الحارث

*كل سنه وانتم طيبووووووون
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*ايه الحلاوة دى يامرهف
وبعدين الكلام الحلو مااهو قاااعد طيب مالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

السادس من يناير  عيد المنبر 



والله كلما اطالع تاريخ التأسيس احس بالحزن والخجل
كيف لم اتشرف بالانضمام للمنبر الا قبل ايام فقط؟؟؟؟
:a38::a38::a38:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*التصور والفكرة جميلة لكن الايام بتمر بسرعة ياريت لو يكون في جدية شوية من الشباب وتحديد يوم للاجتماع للناس الموجودين في الخرطوم للتنسيق بعد الحصر
لان المقابلة بتحدد الناس الممكن تشارك بالفعل زايد عكس الجدية المطلوبة من كل فرد 
دمتم
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

ايه الحلاوة دى يامرهف
وبعدين الكلام الحلو مااهو قاااعد طيب مالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




لكن برضو حدائق و بساتين قلمك 
ما بنستغني عنها
:zxcv1:
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أيها المرهف الاحاسيس والمشاعر ...
اخذتنا في موج حبك المتلاطم ....
فلم نستطيع ان نجاري ذلك اللحن ...
فطربنا فقط واندهشنا لسلاسلة الكلمة عندك ...
وروعة لغة الضاد بين يديك ...
نحمل معك نفس المشاعر نحو دارنا ...
ولكن حاولنا ان نعبر عن ذلك الحب فعجزنا ...
وتضائلت كلماتنا امام أبداعك ...
كل عام وانت طيب وكل عمل الموقع في ازدهار وألق ...
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لكم الشكر على الجهود الكبير ومزيد من التقدم .
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*نتمنى ان يكون احفالا جميلا مثل جمال المريخ وصفوته
نحن بعيدين عن العاصمة ونتمنى ان نكون معكم لو ربنا اراد اول الشهر
الف مبرروك وعقبال نحتفل بالسنة القدمة ومايليها  ونحن حاصدون لجميع المنافسات المحلية والدولية التى نشارك فيها
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العراب
					

رغم ان الفكرة المترسخة بذهني عن منتديات الكورة عامة تشابه
 تعبير ظريف لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في
 وصفها لدورة كأس الخليج الأخيرة ( كثير من الضجيج وقليل من كرة القدم ) 0
لكن بإطلاعي على مريخاب اون لاين
 تغيرت هذه النظرة لدي وتحولت قناعتي بأن منبر مريخاب اون لاين
 لن يكون مجرد منتدى رياضي  بل هو قاعدة ضخمة لبناء مفاهيم 
رياضية حديثة وواعية ، وخالجني الشعور بان الكتابة في هذا المنبر الرائع
 ليس كقراءة الصحف الرياضية او النشرات الرياضية ، اعتقد ان هنا من
 يبدعون ويجددون في سلسلة رائعة من محاولة الخروج عن العادات
 الرياضية والتي تحكمت بالمزاج الرياضي لدينا  لفترة طويلة من الزمن 0
واعتقد انه يجب علينا في مريخاب اون لاين ان تكون كتابتنا ليست تاليفاً
 لماسبق تأليفه ولا شرحاً لما انتهى شرحه ، مريخاب اون لاين خطوة
 في ترسيخ قاعدة ومفاهيم رياضية حقيقية " أصلية " نقيض للنسخ
 مريخاب اون لاين اتمني ان تكون النسخة الأولي  التي ليس لها نسخة 
ثانية سابقة لها أو لاحقة بها 0 
لذا اطمع ان تقبلوني اخ وصيق قبل ان اكون عضوا ، واتمني ان لم
 اكن إضافة حقيقية لكم ان لا اكون خصماً عليكم 0
فالتحية لكم ادارة ومشرفين وأعضاء ولكم كل محبتي 0
وعقبال مائة شمعة للموقع 
- أخوكم العراب



حقيقة كلماتك كانت أجمل احتفال لعام مريخاب أون لاين الاول ...
وان نكون كما قلتك مع اننا نرى في أنفسنا التقصير في العام الاول ...
فدعني نرحب بك وانت قد حدثتنا كلماتك عن شخصك الكريم ...
فاهلا بك عضوا نفخر ان تكون بيننا وان لا تبخل على المنبر بالراى السديد والمشاورة ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*علي اليمين مقصريييييييييييييييين 
لكم العتبي ..
نعتزر عن الغياب 


*****
الف مبرروك ويارب السنه دي تكون الاجمل في كل شي
*

----------


## القطانى

*

عام من التميز والعطاء لهذا المنتدى الراقي ..
الله يجعلها اعوام عديدهـ وبالخ ـير مديدهـ ،،

ع ــام كامل مضى بساعاته وأيامه مليء بكل ما هو جديد ومتميز
قضيناه معا وتميزنا عن غيرنا بأخوتنا وبمساهماتكم من أفكار 
و مشاركاتكمـ ونزف أقلامكم الرائعه وتفاعلكم الرائع
مباركـ علينا جميعا هذا اليوم الرائع
وألفـ ألفـ ألفـ مبروكـ
لمرور سنه كاملة على تدشين 
   ))منبر مريخاب اونلاين ((  
كل ع ــااااام والمنبر متميز وراقي
بـ أعضائه ومشرفيه وإدارييه ومراقبيه
ألفــ شكر للأيدي الرائعة التي نقشت بإبداع أناملها أجمل الحروف والكلمات
وتميز المنتدى بذوقهم الرفيع
أعاد الله هذه المناسبة عليكم .. 
ونحن معكم على الحب والإخاء 
::
::
ونتمنى لمن هو موجود أن يستمر 
ولمن غاب أن يعود
وتمنياتي للمنتدى الاستمرار على هذا النهج 
والتطور الدائم ومزيد من العطاء والتميز
**كل عام وتلك الشمعة المضيئة بمنبر مريخاب اونلاين في أعلى قممها بنجاحاتها المتتالية 
وذلك بتعاون جميع طاقمها من إداره ومشرفين وأعضاء **فكل عام والمنتدى بأفضل حلله وتميزه ورقيه وتقدمـــــــــــــه ،،
*

----------


## القطانى

*واستبقت التهنئة نسبة لظروف سفرى وعدم تواجدى فى مقبل الايام
فقط لاعلمكم انى عدت وسوف اعود عقب العودة مباشرة انشاء الله
والف مبروك مجددا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يبارك فيك وكل عام والجميع بخير ومنبرنا دايما عالي بعلو معشوقنا الاكبر
دمتم جميعا اخوتي متبتلين في محراب العملاق الاحمر وباذلين في رفعته الغالي والنفيس
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*مليون وواحد واربعين مبروك 
جميع الاحباب مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*الف مبرووووك للجميع ولادارة المنتدى بصفة خاصة والى الامام ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*سيتم   الأحتفال  بالعيد  الأول  لمنبر  مريخاب  أون  لاين

 فى السادس من شهر يناير 2010 لذا خصص هذا البوست

 للساده الاعضاء الذين يودون تقديم مساهماتهم الماليه لتغطية

 نفقات الأحتفال 0

  الرجاء  من الأخوه الراغبين فى المساهمه  تسجيل  مبلغ مساهماتهم

 وأرقام الهواتف لتسهيل  التحصيل وسوف يتم لاحقاً بيان كيفية تسليم

 المساهمات  ولكم  عظيم الشكر 0
*

----------


## مرهف

*عبدالقادر خليل
00966507262948
مبلغ وقدره 500 جنيه 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*في مشاركة في مكان منفصل
كتب الاحباب






			
				كتب الاخ الغالي
الابيض ضميرك:

مبلغ المساهمة منى ثلاثمائة درهم (300 درهم)
00971566438306
00971506224185
			
		







			
				وكتب الغالي ود الشائب:

ومثلها منى (300 درهم)
+971505661983
ملحوظة: انا مسافر السودان يوم 31 ديسمبر وساكون متواجد بام درمان حتى 22 يناير يعنى يا ابيض ضميرك لوعندك حاجة فى السودان بجيبها ليك معاى بس فسيخ نهييييييييييى (دى فهمتها دى؟؟؟)
			
		



*

----------


## مرهف

*كما اعلن الاخ الاخوان الاعزاء 
التالية اسماءهم المبالغ التي سيدفعونها
الاخ النجم الثاقب 300 جنيه
الاخ محمد حسين 500 جنيه 
الاخ احمد الحبر 300 جنيه 
الاخ طارق حامد 500 جنيه
الاخ رياض عباس بخيت200 ج

العم الزبير مانديلا 89 500 جنيه 
*

----------


## farandakas

*ابراهيم احمد العبيد
300 ريال
تلفون 0533972681
حاولت الاتصال على الاخ مرهف على الرقم 0590667571 بس التلفون مقفول 
ممكن تتصل بى على الرقم اعلاه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيكم والي الامام
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

ابراهيم احمد العبيد
300 ريال
تلفون 0533972681
حاولت الاتصال على الاخ مرهف على الرقم 0590667571 بس التلفون مقفول 
ممكن تتصل بى على الرقم اعلاه



الحبيب ابراهيم 
ياااااااااااااااااااه الرقم ده انا نسيتو والله حتي
:fgf2:
لك العتبي يا غالي
كويس انك فكرتني بكرة اطلعو ان شاء الله 
ساتصل عليك ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك 
...
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*لي قدام  يا شباب
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الحبيب ابراهيم 
ياااااااااااااااااااه الرقم ده انا نسيتو والله حتي
:fgf2:
لك العتبي يا غالي
كويس انك فكرتني بكرة اطلعو ان شاء الله 
ساتصل عليك ان شاء الله 
بارك الله فيك 
...



معقول يصبر لحدي بكرة
هههههه
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*
  الشكر لكل الأعزاء المساهمين  ونتوقع المزيد 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*هذا  البوست ليس له حق التراحع الى الوراء

  طالما انه  فى إنتظاركم  يا صفوه 0
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*السلام عليكم ياشباب وانا جاهز ب 500 دولار بس عايز اعرف ارسل باسم مين ودا رقم تلفوني 18043341340 ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibrahim s
					

السلام عليكم ياشباب وانا جاهز ب 500 دولار بس عايز اعرف ارسل باسم مين ودا رقم تلفوني 18043341340 ابراهيم





 الله  أكبر 00   تسلم يا   إبراهيم ياصفوه

  إنشاء الله سوف يتم  إخطارك بطريقة التسليم 0
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibrahim s
					

السلام عليكم ياشباب وانا جاهز ب 500 دولار بس عايز اعرف ارسل باسم مين ودا رقم تلفوني 18043341340 ابراهيم



تسلم يا صفوة جديد معنا في الموقع وتحتفل معنا بكل هذا السخاء ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الي الامام
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibrahim s
					

السلام عليكم ياشباب وانا جاهز ب 500 دولار بس عايز اعرف ارسل باسم مين ودا رقم تلفوني 18043341340 ابراهيم



بارك الله فيك يا اخى ورد الله غربتنا جميعا
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نرجو من الأخوه الذين يودون تقديم  مساهمات

 ماليه الأعلان عنها  هنا  حتى تتمكن لجنةالإحتفال

 من وضع حساباتها على ضوء ما يتم توفيره 0
*

----------


## مريخاب

*السلام عليكم

اخوكم / مصطفى العوض 300 ريال 
تلفونى : 0966558649738
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك اخونا مريخاب

 ومزيدا من الدعم ايها الشباب 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخاب
					

السلام عليكم

اخوكم / مصطفى العوض 300 ريال 
تلفونى : 0966558649738




التحيه والتقدير ليك يا مريخاب 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*المرجوا من جميع الأخوه والأبناء الذين  أعلنوا 

  عن مسا هماتهم الماليه فى هذ البوست تحويل

 المساهمات الى :

 بأسم السيد /  محمدحسين عثمان قسم السيد

  على بنك الخرطوم  فرع  ودمدنى
*

----------


## الشائب

*العم مانديلا والاخ محمد حسين .. نرجو تزويدنا برقم الحساب وال  swift code ... واذا كان هناك فرع للصرافة العربية المتحدة uaexchane  يكون افضل لانه فى الحالة دى نحتاج فقط للاسم الكامل ورقم الموبايل للمرسل اليه ... حسب علمى توجد افرع للصرافة فى شارع الجمهورية وعفراء وشارع الموردة ام درمان وهى وسيلة اسرع لارسال الاموال (استلام فورى)
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بحمد الله تم إستلام مساهمة موسى القطاني مبلغ 250 ج
وكذلك إستلمت مساهمة د. الجيلي محمد الجيلي (المسلمي) مبلغ 100 ج






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

العم مانديلا والاخ محمد حسين .. نرجو تزويدنا برقم الحساب وال  swift code ... واذا كان هناك فرع للصرافة العربية المتحدة uaexchane  يكون افضل لانه فى الحالة دى نحتاج فقط للاسم الكامل ورقم الموبايل للمرسل اليه ... حسب علمى توجد افرع للصرافة فى شارع الجمهورية وعفراء وشارع الموردة ام درمان وهى وسيلة اسرع لارسال الاموال (استلام فورى)



توجد صرافة الإمارات في ودمدني
الإسم بالكامل: محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
Mohammed Hussein Osman Gasm Elseed
رقم الموبايل: 0122044655


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* أنا سوف أحول  لك يابا شمهندس  عبر صرافة الأمارات 0
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العزيز باشمهندس محمد حسين ...
قمت بالتحويل اليوم على صرافة الامارات فرع مدني ...
رقم التحويل كالاتي : 1256 1097 6236 1028 
المبلغ 500 جنيه سوداني ...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*لاقى خبر إحتفال المنبر صدى واسعاً عبر صحيفة وهج الصفوة
وعنه تحدث كبار الصحفيين وأطلقو شرارة الإحتفال بالعيد الأول للمنبر

فعنه تحدث الكاتب الكبير (حسن محمد حمد) في أخر الأجراس قائلاً




(سنة حلوة) منبر مريخاب أون لاين
في زيارة كريمة من الأخوين الرائعين .. رياض عباس ومحمد أحمد مناع .. من قادة منبر مريخاب أون لاين لنا في مكاتب الصحيفة .. في خطوة مباركة لإطلاق صافرة البدايات لإحتفال المنبر الأحمر الهام .. بإطفائه الشمعة الأولى
الإحتفالات ستنطلق تحت رعاية صحيفة وهج الصفوة في السادس من يناير المقبل .. وسيقام الحفل الختامي بنادي المريخ في الثامن منه ..
وسنة حلوة يا .. جميل .. وعقبال كل الشمعات الى يوم تقوم الساعة يا (مريخاب أون لاين)




*

----------


## محمدمناع

*وكما تحدث ايضا الاستاذ كفاح 
حديثا طيب عن المنبر
ووعد بتخصيص جذ كبير من عموه غدا للحديث عن المنبر
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*كذلك أفرد الكاتب الكبير كفاح علي حسين مساحة واسعة من عموده (حلو مر) للإحتفال فقال




مريخاب أون لاين
فتية عشقو الزعيم .. وعشقهم الزعيم .. منحوه حبهم .. ومنحهم عزهم .. تجمعو على أرض الواقع وتواصلو عبر فضاءات الإنترنت لخدمة الزعيم وصفوته النقية الأبية.
أولئك الفتية المبدعين في منتدى منبر مريخاب أون لاين .. يعدون العدة للإحتفال بالذكرى الأولى لإنطلاق منتداهم عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية.
ولإحتفالهم نكهة مميزة تميز الزعيم الذي إجتمعو على حبه وغداً سأحدثكم عنهم وعن بعض أسرارهم الحمراء المتوهجة .. ولمن لايستطيع الصبر فليسبقني إلى منتداهم عبر العنوان التالي http://merrikhabonline.net




*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

وكما تحدث ايضا الاستاذ كفاح 
حديثا طيب عن المنبر
ووعد بتخصيص جذ كبير من عموه غدا للحديث عن المنبر




صبراً يبل الآبري مافي :
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*خطوه رائعه  أقدم عليها الأحباء أبو نزار  ومحمد مناع

 بزيارتهم لصحيفة  وهج الصفوه 0

 وخطوه أروع  تلك الحفاوة  البالغه التى أبداها  الأساتذه

 الكرام فى وهج  الصفوه  بوفد المنبر0

 نحفظ لوهج الصفوه كل التقدير  ونعبر  لها عن كل

 الشكر  ومعانى العرفان 0
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*التحية لوهج الصفوة المنطلقة بسرعة الصاروخ والتحية لكل اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين وكلنا في خدمة المريخ العظيم والى الامام دوماً يا صفوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وهج الصفوه التى ولدت باسنانها تزين اليوم جيد الصحافة الحمراء
فهى تضم كل الأساتذة المصادمين كخط للدفاع الأول للكيان الأحمر برئاسة (وكفى) الأستاذ الكبير اسماعيل حسن 
وا ذلى وا اسفى لو ما كنت من ناس ديل وأهل الصفوه ما أهلى
نبارك هذه التوأمه بين وهج الصفوه ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين ونشكر الأخوه أبو نزار ومحمد مناع لحركتهم الدؤوبه وسعيهم المتواصل فى سبيل رفعة المنبر
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*خطوه عديله ..
مشكورين يا شباب على هذه الخطوة المهمة ..
والى الامام ..

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ما زلنا فى إنتظار مساهمات الأخوة الأعضاء  الكرام
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أنا بكره ان شاء الله 30/12
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

العزيز باشمهندس محمد حسين ...
قمت بالتحويل اليوم على صرافة الامارات فرع مدني ...
رقم التحويل كالاتي : 1256 1097 6236 1028 
المبلغ 500 جنيه سوداني ...



تم إستلام المبلغ المحول من صرافة الأمارات المرسلة من:
الشائب قيمة المستلم 194 جنيه سوداني.وطارق حامد قيمة المستلم 500 جنيه سوداني.كما تسلمت بالأمس مساهمة مرهف عبر البنك الإسلامي السوداني 484 جنيه سوداني.بالإضافة الى مساهمات المسلمي بقيمة 100 جنيهومساهمة القطاني ( أعاده الله إلينا بموفور الصحة والعافيه) مبلغ 250 جنيه سوداني.بالإضافة إلى مساهمتي المحلية 500 جنيه سوداني

الرجاء كل من يرغب في المساهمة الحرص علي الإسراع في إرسال مساهمته حتى يتم حصر المبلغ المتوفر.
*

----------


## مرهف

*اتمني من الاخوة طاقم ادارة ملف الاحتفالات 
وضع برنامجهم الاحتفالي 
حتي يعرف الجميع ما هي فقرات برامجهم للاحتفال بعيد المنبر 
قائمة التكريمات 
قائمة المكرمين 
اجندة الحفل 
مشاريعهم التي سيطلقونها في هذه الاحتفالات 
مكان الاحتفال 
تاريخ انطلاقة الاحتفالات
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ مرهف  طبعا من ناحية بداية الاحتفال داخل صحيفة وهج الصفوة من ناحية الترتيبات شبة اكتمل والان ننتظر التكلفة من الاخ جواندي 
اما من ناحية احتفالات النادي ان شاء الله سنعقد اجتماع باسرع فرصة بالاعضاء الموجودين داخل ولاية الخرطوم لنضع التصور النهائي
فارجومن اعضاء الداخل وضع ارقام هواتفهم للتوصل بينهم
نريد كل الاعضاء ان يشاركوننا في هذاء الاحتفال
*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق اخي رياض
اتمني ان تنورونا بتصوركم لبرنامج الاحتفالات 
ان لم تضعوها حتي الان 
حتي يشارككم فيها اعضاء المنبر 
مع خالص الود والتقدير
...
*

----------


## الشائب

*الرائع ابو نزار .. شكرا للتنوير ... و على المجهودات الجبارة التى تبذلونها بنشاط تحسدون عليه لانجاح الحدث .. وماتنسوا تستعينوا بموهبة الرائع محمد مناع فى كتابة كلمة المنبر لانه امبارح اثبت لى انه كسار تلج من النوع ابوكديس
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخ ibrahim s
حاولنا الاتصال بك ويبدو ان الهاتف خطأ او ان هنالك عقبة اخري
ارجو ان تمدنا بطريقة اتصال صحيحة
...
*

----------


## farandakas

*السلام عليكم
الاخ عبدالقادر والله ماناسى بس منتظر منك تلفون عشان اعرف كيف احولها ليك
بكره بنتظر منك تلفون مابين 8الى 11 على الرقم
038930450
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

* بالتوفيق لصفوة مريخاب أون لاين ,,
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الحبيب الشايب لك الحب
لا اجد  عنا في كسير التلج بس ناقصانا شوفتك
ابقي انت تعال عشان تشوف كسير التلج الما خمج 
وبعدين يوم الاحتفال ده انا احنمال اجيب معاي ادوات للكسير عشان 
لانو التلج ح يكون كتير
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*يا مرهف ، في اجتماع القطاني اتفقنا إنو كلمة المنبر يكتبها الأستاذ الصادق عبدالوهاب ، مع كامل احترامنا لرأي الأخ الشائب والأخ محمد مناع ..

- مطلوب منك يا مرهف تجهز لينا معلومات عن المنبر عشان تطبع في كتيبات صغيرة وتوزع على ضيوف الحفل (حسب كلام القطاني) ، ويمكن أن نطبع عدد 1000 كتيب مثلاً تحتوي على معلومات عن المنبر ، والموقع الإلكتروني ، وإنجازات المنبر(تكريم مزمل والباشا والوالي) ، ولو إحتجنا صور عن الإنجاز المذكور مستعد أمدهم بيها ...
*

----------


## ENG.AALSIR

*بسم الله ما شاء الله ... تبارك الله ...
الاخوة الافاضل ... سلام من الله يغشاكم مع نسيمات الرحمة والبركة والاكرام

اخوكم ود السر 

وجاهز موية ونور لاي خدمات بس شاوروا انتو وقولو عوووك 

tel : +249922589412 

المنبر ده ليهو حق علينا .... على الاقل نديهو حبة 

ولا كيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخاب

*منتظرين اتصالكم ياشباب 

00966558649738
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*اليوم تم إستلام مساهمة :
مانديلا89 بقيمة 488 جنيه سوداني
الأبيض ضميرك بقيمة 210 جنيه سوداني
ibrahim s بقيمة 1182 جنيه سوداني


آآآآآآآآخ لوماكنت من ناس ديل وأهل الحارة ماأهلي

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*مرحب بيك يا ود السر ، وشكراً لروح التعاون الطيبة التي أظهرتها والتي تدل على أصالة معدنك ،،،

- رجاءً راجع هذا الرابط :

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4117

*

----------


## مرهف

*ود السر ده انا وجدت ليو مشاركة في صدي الملاعب 
اكبرتها فيه جدا 
هو يهمه المنبر اكثر منا
تسلم يا انج يا رائع 
ابراهيم يا غالي 
ارجو ان تضيفني الان 
علي هذا الايميل 
[email protected]
...
*

----------


## مريخاب

*الاخ / محمد حسين

اتصل علية ضرورى 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخاب
					

الاخ / محمد حسين

اتصل علية ضرورى 






 العزيز مريخاب

  لك التحيه يا غالى 

  هذه الأيام الأخ  محمد حسين  غرقان لشوشته 

 فى مشغوليات  الأعداد للأحتفال 0

  تجد رقمه فى هذا البوست (ص 3 )

             وأرجو أن تتكرم بالأتصال به 0
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم
-	بحمد الله ، اجتمعنا مساء اليوم بدار نادي المريخ مع السادة أعضاء لجنة الدار المريخية .

-	حضر الإجتماع من جانب المنبر كل من : عبدالحليم محمد عبدالباقي (حليم 24) – محمد مناع – رياض عباس (أبونزار) – ياسر محمود صالح (جواندي) بالإضافة لشخصي الضعيف ، ومن جانب لجنة الدار المريخية كل من : الأستاذ شمس الدين الطيب(عضو بالمنبر ) – الأستاذة سعدية عبدالسلام – الأستاذ صديق الشريف .

-	اتفقنا في هذا الإجتماع حول نقاط عديدة نوجزها في الآتي :
•	ستكون بداية الإحتفالات إن شاء الله بإطفاء الشمعة الأولى بمكاتب صحيفة وهج الصفوة في تمام الساعة 12 نهار يوم الأربعاء الموافق 6/1/2010م.
•	سيكون الإحتفال الرسمي إن شاء الله بالصالة الداخلية لدار النادي في تمام الساعة السابعة مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 8/1/2010م ، وستوجه الدعوة للمجلس المريخي ومجلس الشورى والإعلام المريخي ورواد المنتديات المريخية.
•	اتفق الأخ جواندي مع الأخ مستكاوي على إحضار : (فرقة مديح وأغاني وطنية وحماسية + فرقة الهيلاهوب + الساوند سيستم) بتكلفة قدرها 1000 جنيه (ألف جنيه).
•	سيتم الإتفاق بواسطة الأخ شمس الدين مع محلات الدولي للفيديو لتغطية الحفل بتكلفة في حدود 500 جنيه (خمسمائة جنيه).
•	التكلفة التقديرية لبداية إحتفالات المنبر بوهج الصفوة قدرها 350 جنيه (ثلاثمائة وخمسون جنيهاً).
•	التكلفة التقديرية للجنة الضيافة لإحتفالات صالة النادي قدرها 560 جنيه (خمسمائة وستون جنيهاً) تفاصيلها كالتالي : 210 جنيه ثمن 15 صندوق مشروب الفيتا (قارورة 350 مل) والصندوق الواحد به 24 قارورة ، 350 جنيه تكلفة الفواكه والبلح والحلوى والفشار والأطباق التي ستقدم فيها.
•	تكلفة لوحة الفلكس (تقريباً 3×7) 200 جنيه تقريباً (مائتان جنيه)؟
•	سيتم الإتفاق غداً إن شاء الله (بواسطة الأخ جواندي) مع مصمم الوشاحات ، كذلك سيتفق الأخ جواندي مع محل مناسبات لتأجير عدد 300 كرسي تقريباً + مسرح + كشافات لزيادة الإضاءة.
•	التكلفة الكلية لما ورد ذكره بالأعلى هي : 2610 جنيه (ألفان وستمائة وعشرة جنيهات) .
•	(تكلفة الوشاحات + تكلفة المسرح والكراسي والكشافات + تكلفة جائزة الفائز بالمسابقة) غير متضمنة للتكلفة الكلية المذكورة بالأعلى .

- نشكر السادة أعضاء لجنة الدار المريخية للدعم المعنوي الكبير الذي وجدناه منهم ووقفتهم القوية معنا لإنجاح إحتفالات المنبر إن شاء الله ، وكان لنا عظيم الشرف بالتعرف عليهم .

*

----------


## ميدو1

*ابراهيم احمد ابراهيم 
كل عام وانت وكل صفوة مريخاب اون لاين بالف خير 
وكل عام وانتم تتسابقون لخدمة الزعيم 
سيتم التنسيق مع الاخ محمد حسين لايصال دعم مريخاب مدنى 
وحضور انشاء الله 









كلتش 
مشتاقين وبث  
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

ابراهيم احمد ابراهيم 
كل عام وانت وكل صفوة مريخاب اون لاين بالف خير 
وكل عام وانتم تتسابقون لخدمة الزعيم 
سيتم التنسيق مع الاخ محمد حسين لايصال دعم مريخاب مدنى 
وحضور انشاء الله 









كلتش 
مشتاقين وبث  



- أوووو ، شباب مدني ، مشتاقين بالأكتر يا غاااالي .. وكل سنة إنت رائع أكتر..
- شباب مدني ، أصحاب الجلد والراس ودوماً في الموعد ..
- شباب مدني ، نافسوا المغتربين في الدعم (ماشاءالله) ..

شكراً ليك يا أبوحميد ،،، وتقبل تحياتي
*

----------


## مرهف

*كنتم بحق نعم الرجال وانتم تواصلون 
العمل الدؤوب من اجل انجاح هذا اليوم 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 
واعانكم 
والشكر والتقدير لاسرة الدار المريخية 
ولكل من ساهم في تسهيل 
مجريات الامور 
بالتوفيق يا زعيم 
...
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كنتم بحق نعم الرجال وانتم تواصلون 
العمل الدؤوب من اجل انجاح هذا اليوم 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 
واعانكم 
والشكر والتقدير لاسرة الدار المريخية 
ولكل من ساهم في تسهيل 
مجريات الامور 
بالتوفيق يا زعيم 
...



- شكراً ليك يا مدير ،،، عليك الله دعواتكم معانا لإنجاح أيام الإحتفالات كما نريد ونخطط ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قمه في الترتيب والابداع يا ابراهومه ..
كدا ياداب صدرنا انشرح واطمئن على نجاح الحفل ..
يا ابراهيم :
إنشاء الله دايماً مشروح الصدر أنت ورفقاك الميامين ..
أنتم تمثلون عيوننا في ذلك اليوم ..
ولأن نفوسكم طيبه وحلوه فلن ترى عيوننا غير كل ما هو طيب وحلو  ..

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

قمه في الترتيب والابداع يا ابراهومه ..
كدا ياداب صدرنا انشرح واطمئن على نجاح الحفل ..
يا ابراهيم :
إنشاء الله دايماً مشروح الصدر أنت ورفقاك الميامين ..
أنتم تمثلون عيوننا في ذلك اليوم ..
ولأن نفوسكم طيبه وحلوه فلن ترى عيوننا غير كل ما هو طيب وحلو  ..





- يا سلام عليك يا أستاذ أحمد ، كلامك يرد الروح ويجعلنا أكثر حرصاً على خروج الحفل في أبهى حلة إن شاء الله ...

- شكراً للثقة بأعضاء لجنة الحفل ، وأنتم في ذلك اليوم في قلوبنا ولن ننساكم لأنكم شركاء في كل الإنجازات التي أقامها المنبر ، ولولاكم لما تقدمنا خطوة للأمام ...

كلتش :
كدا يا داب ، ولا كديابا ،،، هاهاهاها
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كنت على يقين بانكم سوف تقومون بهذا العمل على أكمل وجه ...
شكرا لكم يا شباب لا عدمناكم ...
تحياتي وودي لك العزيز باشمهندس ابراهيم وجميع الاخوان في لجنة الاحتفال ...
كما شكرنا العميق للجنة الدار الذين لم يبخوا علينا بشئ ...
هكذا حال الصفوة دائما ...
*

----------


## سيطره

*الاخ ابراهيم انحنا معاكم بس ورونا مبلغ المشاركة كم
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*




*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بطاقة الدعوه رائعة الجمال  وفخمه جداً

 الشكر والتقدير  لمصممها  ومن قام على

 أمرها 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*من  لم يكن من الصفوة فهو خاسر 000 خاسر 

ما ظننا فيكم غير هذا  يا إبراهيم التحية و التقدير

 لكم  والتحية لعضو المنبر وعضو لجنة الدار العزيز

 شمس الدين  على  دوره  الفعال 0

 وخاتنكم  لمثل هذ اليوم ياصفوه 0
*

----------


## مريخاب

*حقيقة والله تعجز الكلمات ان 

توفيكم حقكم 

ان لم تكونوا من الصفوة 

لاستغربنا لابداعاتكم 

ونشاطتكم 

سدد الله خطاكم 

وبلغكم مقاصدكم 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الكروت من تصميم أحمد عبدالكريم
المدير الفني للموقع
وهو من الشباب الموهوب جداً
ويعمل حالياً على تصميم لوحات إعلانية بمناسبة العيد الأول
وهناك المزيد ...
*

----------


## مريخاب

*عمل رائع وجميل والله

وخالص الشكر للحبيب  احمد عبد الكريم
*

----------


## النسر2

*أحلى تصميم والله رائع وأكثر من رائع
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* وما زال  الباب  مفتوحاً  لمن  يرغب فى تقديم مساهمته الماليه
*

----------


## سيطره

*وانا كمان منى 250 جنيه
ودا تلفونى 0912100600
وللمابعرفنى ناصر احمد في منتدى الجماهير
*

----------


## سيطره

*بطاقة روعه يارائعين

ونلقاها وين
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*نتمنى ان ينجح المنبر في اعداد برنامج راقي
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*يا ريت تورونا ابرامج بالتفصيل
كذلك يجب اعداد ورقة مختصرة فيها البرنامج وتقديمها للضيوف وكذلك التقيد بها من حيث الترتيب والتوقيت
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*انت يا جواندى هنا زاتو بتعاين ساى ولا شنو
قول حاجه
*

----------


## سيطره

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
سيطره, جواندي  

خليك كده
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيطره
					

بطاقة روعه يارائعين

ونلقاها وين



مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغه يا هندسه اديك الف عافيه 
وانت يا سيطره داير ليك كرت انت سيد الكرت 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
ابونزار, مرهف, النسر2, طارق حامد*

قاعد ليك ساعتين ماتقول حاجة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
ابونزار, مرهف, النسر2, طارق حامد*

قاعد ليك ساعتين ماتقول حاجة



مرهف (المرابط):a033::a033:
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

الكروت من تصميم أحمد عبدالكريم
المدير الفني للموقع
وهو من الشباب الموهوب جداً
ويعمل حالياً على تصميم لوحات إعلانية بمناسبة العيد الأول
وهناك المزيد ...







التحيه والتقدير   له والأمنيات بالتوفيق  فى مهمته 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيطره
					

وانا كمان منى 250 جنيه
ودا تلفونى 0912100600
وللمابعرفنى ناصر احمد في منتدى الجماهير







 ما قصرت يا ناصر يا صفوى جميل

كل من يحمل المريخ فى قلبه  له شعاع

ونوريعرف به  لك التقدير0
*

----------


## مرهف

*الشكر للغالي احمد علي ما ظل يتحفنا به من ابداع 
راقي وفخيم 
كروت في غاية الروعه مثل انامل هذا الرائع 
كنت اود ان اعقب من قبل ساعة 
لكن ابو نزار لم يترك لي فرصة لتصفح الموقع 
:icon15:
باريني جنس بري في الماسنجر
:z12z:
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ابداع كرت وتحفة فنية جميلة ...
ومنبر مريخاب أون لاين يستاهل ...
تشكر يا باشمهندس وشكرا للباشمهندس أحمد عبدالكريم ...
*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 ما قصرت يا ناصر يا صفوى جميل

كل من يحمل المريخ فى قلبه  له شعاع

ونوريعرف به  لك التقدير0



ولمريخنا في دم كل عاشق دين مستحق
*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					



مباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغه يا هندسه اديك الف عافيه 
وانت يا سيطره داير ليك كرت انت سيد الكرت 



تسلم يا محمد على شعورك الطيب
*

----------


## hussam makki

*ونحن نلقى وين ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*ماشاءالله تبارك الله ، كرت دعوة جميل جمال المريخ وواليه ،،،

- ملاحظة بسيطة : ينقص الكرت جملة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بحق ابداع وروعه وإن كنت أرى أن الخلفية لو أُستبدلت بلون أصفر شفاف او أصفر فااااااااتح يسر الناظرين !!
مشكورين يا ابوحميد على هذا التصميم الروعه ..:1 (4)::1 (4)::1 (6)::1 (7)::1 (8):
وعقبال مية سنه يا مريخاب أونلاين !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شىء جميل والله
اذا لم نكن معكم بأجسامنا فاننا معكم بأحاسيسنا
نتطلع الى احتفالية تليق وعظمة مريخاب أون لاين
وفقكم الله 
*

----------


## محمدين

*رائع ... مدهش ... فخيم ... كل الكلمات تعجز عن التعبير ... ربنا يحفظ المواهب ويزيد ويبارك .

تخريمة :
لو عرفتك من بدرى يا أبو حميد ... كان جبتك تعمل لى كروت زواجى .
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*كرت جميل والله نفسي احضر الاحتفال رغم بعد مدينتي...

اعزورونا لو ماجينا
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* يعمل  شبابنا  فى  لجنة إحتفالات   منبر  مريخاب  أون  لاين

  بكامل طا قتهم  وعلى قدمٍ  وساق كما يقول المثل لإخراج

إحتفالات المنبر  بإكماله للعام الأول من عمره المديد إنشاء الله

هذه الإحتفالات التى تنطلق يوم غدٍ السادس من يناير2010 م

بإحتفائيه  تقام  فى  مكاتب  صحيفة وهج  الصفوه  التى  تكرمت

برعاية هذه الإحتفالات مشكورةً  ومحموده 0

وهذه مناسبةٌ لنا لكى نتحدث فيها  عن منبرمريخاب أون لاين الذى

إستطاع رغم  فترته الوجيزه فى عالم المنتديات والتى لاتتجاوز عامه

الأول أن يخطو  خطواتٍ  راسخه فى  زرع  مفاهيم  جديده  كوضع  أسس

وقوانين ولوائح  تحكم العلاقة فيما بين عضويته وحقوقهم وواجباتهم  مما

جعله  مميزاً بين رصفائه وجعل المسائل الخلافية فيه  منعدمةً  مع المحافظه

على حق إبداء الرأى والرأى الآخر فى ظل قوانيين المنبرولوائحه 0

نحمد الله كثيراً فى أننا نتمتع بدرجةٍ عاليه من الديمقراطيه من خلال طرح عضوية

المنبر ومشاركاتهم 0

 كذلك  يلاحظ المراقب  روح الأسره الذى يجمع هذه العضويه التى تذوب عشقاً 

أبدياً للزعيم  الحلم المرتجى  والحب الأبدى 0

 بشائر عامٍ جديد  تتطل علينا من صبيحة يوم الغد الأغر  حيث نتطلع فىه الى

الإنتقال للتفكير  فى مشاريع  تجعل المنبر يداً من أيادى المريخ  العظيم ورافداً

من روافده التى تقدم الدعم والمسانده له فى مشاريعه وأن تكون عضويته  تحت

خدمة الكيان فى لجانه وإحتفائياته ونفراته  بجانب الجوانب الفكريه فى مشاركات

أعضائه0

و لن ننسى تذكير الجميع بالليله التى يقيمها المنبر بدار النادى إحتفالاً  بعيده فى 

أمسية الثامن من ينائر 2010والتى  ستكون حافلةً بكل جميل إنشاء الله 0

عيد سعيد مريخاب أون لاين  وعمرٍ  مديد فى خدمة المريخ الكيان  بإذن الله 0
*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*سنه حلوه يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كل عام والمنتدى من احلى لأحلى 
بس عاوزين صور الاحتفال اول بأول
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كل عام والمنتدى من احلى لأحلى 
بس عاوزين صور الاحتفال اول بأول






 أكيد شباب  اللجنه لن ينسونا من الصور  والفديو إنشاء الله 
*

----------


## محمدين

*الكروت دى حتتوزع ولا نطبعها برانا ؟!! ... ورونا الحاصل لأننا عرفنا متأخرين.
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*تشكر ياصفوه تصميم جميل ورائع روعوه الزعيم 
وياريت لو كنا بالقرب
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*كل سنه والزعيم في العلالي والمنبر من افضل المنابر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بطاقة الدعوه رائعة الجمال  وفخمه جداً

 الشكر والتقدير  لمصممها  ومن قام على

 أمرها 0




الأخ العزيز مانديلا ... 

لا شكر على واجب 

ودي أبسط شي أقدمه للمنتدى الغالي 

لك خالص الشكر والتقدير

تقبل تحيتي 
*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النسر2
					

أحلى تصميم والله رائع وأكثر من رائع



الغالي ... النسر2 

انت الأروع والله وده من ذوقك 

تقبل تحيتي
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيطره
					

بطاقة روعه يارائعين

ونلقاها وين



الغالي ... سيطره

البطاقة دي عرض لما تم توزيعه 

المرة الجاية كلمني بججز ليك واحدة :sudilol:
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الشكر للغالي احمد علي ما ظل يتحفنا به من ابداع 
راقي وفخيم 
كروت في غاية الروعه مثل انامل هذا الرائع 
كنت اود ان اعقب من قبل ساعة 
لكن ابو نزار لم يترك لي فرصة لتصفح الموقع 
:icon15:
باريني جنس بري في الماسنجر
:z12z:
...



الأخ الغالي .... مــــرهف ..

لك التحية الطيبة والشكر 

وإنتوا تستاهلوا أكثر من مجرد تصميم 

لك التحية بقدر روعتك 

تخريمة ::





			
				كنت اود ان اعقب من قبل ساعة 
لكن ابو نزار لم يترك لي فرصة لتصفح الموقع 
:icon15:
باريني جنس بري في الماسنجر
			
		



يبقى المشكلة من أبو نذار عشان كده إتأخرت :lllolll:

1-0

تقبل مروري :ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ابداع كرت وتحفة فنية جميلة ...
ومنبر مريخاب أون لاين يستاهل ...
تشكر يا باشمهندس وشكرا للباشمهندس أحمد عبدالكريم ...



الغالي .. طارق حامد 

التحفة هي مرورك وذوقك في وصف البطاقة

ولا شكر على واجب 

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

ماشاءالله تبارك الله ، كرت دعوة جميل جمال المريخ وواليه ،،،

- ملاحظة بسيطة : ينقص الكرت جملة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...




الغالي ... إبراهيم أحمد 

مشكور والله وده من ذوقك .. 

وفعلا راحت علينا البسملة دي 

ده كلو من محمد حسين :lllolll:

وان شاء الله تاني ما تضيع علينا 

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بحق ابداع وروعه وإن كنت أرى أن الخلفية لو أُستبدلت بلون أصفر شفاف او أصفر فااااااااتح يسر الناظرين !!
مشكورين يا ابوحميد على هذا التصميم الروعه ..:1 (4)::1 (4)::1 (6)::1 (7)::1 (8):
وعقبال مية سنه يا مريخاب أونلاين !!



الغالي ... أحمد الحبر 

مشكور ياغالي ومرورك الأروع 

بس البطاقة هي مطبوعة على ورق تميل للون الأصفر 

دي مجرد عرض تصميمي ... أما البطاقة فطبعت على ورق أصفر شفاف

ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير 

تقبل تحيتي
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

شىء جميل والله
اذا لم نكن معكم بأجسامنا فاننا معكم بأحاسيسنا
نتطلع الى احتفالية تليق وعظمة مريخاب أون لاين
وفقكم الله 




الغالي ... الأبيض ضميرك

انت الاجمل والله .. 

وإن شاء الله الجايات أكتر من الرايحات

تقبل تحيتي
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

رائع ... مدهش ... فخيم ... كل الكلمات تعجز عن التعبير ... ربنا يحفظ المواهب ويزيد ويبارك .

تخريمة :
لو عرفتك من بدرى يا أبو حميد ... كان جبتك تعمل لى كروت زواجى .





الغالي .. محمدين 

مشكور على المرور الجميل 

وده بس من ذوقك والله 

تخريمة :: 

جيب المرة التانية والبطاقة تصميمها وطباعتها علي .. قصرت معاك :sudilol:

بس براحة بيني وبينك ما تسمعنا عشان ما يحصل خراب بيوت:lllolll:

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحمن محجوب
					

كرت جميل والله نفسي احضر الاحتفال رغم بعد مدينتي...

اعزورونا لو ماجينا




الغالي عبد الرحمن محجوب 

إن شاء الله تكون متواجد معانا بروحك ومشاركتك الدائمة معنا 

والجايات أكتر إن شاء الله 

لك خالص الشكر 

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## A.S.T

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ibrahim s
					

تشكر ياصفوه تصميم جميل ورائع روعوه الزعيم 
وياريت لو كنا بالقرب



الغالي .. ابراهيم 

انت الاجمل والأروع بمرورك 

وان شاء الله تكون متواصل معنا بروحك 

لك خالص الشكر 

تقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كلوا على بعضو كدى لوحه فنيه متكامله
الموقع والقائمين على امره 
واحمدعبدالكريم والبطاقات والحفل
واجمل من كدى 
المـــــــريخ
ومبارك الشمعه الاولى وعقبال الشمعه المليون يارب
وكم كنا نتوق لحضور الحفل ولكن الجايات كثر
الى الامام ياصفوه


مشاققه:-
والله انتو بى كفتكم ده تقتلوا ليكم وصيفابى بى سكته كلتشيه.
*

----------


## سيطره

*الاخوة منظمى حفل الاحتفال (ناس تمام) ورونا اخر الاخبار عن الاحتفال شنو ؟
1. البرنامج
2. المدعوين
3. الميزانية
4.التوقيت
5. اشياء اخرى
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*يا احمد والله ابداع وعلي الطيبعه كمان اجمل ..
ومنوووووورنا في المنتدي . . 
وانشاء الله طوالي معانا ..
*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*:wavey:تسلم ايدك يافنان :wavey:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اليوم : 2010/01/06م موعد انطلاقة احتفالات المنبر !! ..
ماذا عن التحركات ؟!!
ماذا فعلتم ؟!!
ماذا جهزتم ؟!!
اجيبونا أثابكم الله يا :
 محمد حسين .. 
ابراهيم ..
محمد مناع ..
جواندي ..
حاشية :
عايشين على اعصابنا وعايزين نطمئن لا أكثر !!
ومشكورين مقدماً على كل تحركاتكم يا صفوة يارائعيين ..
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*إنتهى قبل قليل إنطلاقة الإحتفالات بمرور عام على منبر مريخاب أون لاين
كان الإحتفال جميلاً ومحضوراً بكافة ألوان الطيف المريخي
وتم فيه تكريم صحيفة وهج الصفوة ورئيس تحريرها وكل العاملين فيها
كما تم تكريم السيدة سعدية عبدالسلام
وتم طرح أفكار كثيرة ... وجميلة ... وهادفة
ننتظر مناع ورياض وإبراهيم للمزيد من التفاصيل
عموماً كان الإحتفال بداية قويه للإحتفالات
أبشرو
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  طيب ما تقولوا  ؟  ؟
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*منتظرين تنزيل تفاصيل الإحتفال الذي تم من بعد ظهر اليوم في صحيفة وهج الصفوة
كان الإحتفال مشرفاً وبإشادة الجميع
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

منتظرين تنزيل تفاصيل الإحتفال الذي تم من بعد ظهر اليوم في صحيفة وهج الصفوة
كان الإحتفال مشرفاً وبإشادة الجميع





أيوه  يا باشمهندس  شممونا حاجه  روحنا إنسلت  0


 عايزيين  التفاصيل  وتفاصيل التفاصيل كمان  بس بسرعه  0
*

----------


## مرهف

*نجمة السعد تكتب في بوست تفصيلي
بكل ما جري من عظمة في هذا اليوم التاريخي
وقالت لكم روقو شوية عشان اعرف انزل كل ما رأيت بكل تفاصيله 
العظيمة المدهشة 
...
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*أعتقد أني لست الأولي وهذا 
مايخجلني كما بأني لست الأخيرة وهذا 
ماشجعني على التهنئة جئتك 
مسرعةً ألحق ركب المهنئين أحمل 
وردة 
:wrd:
وأهنئك بالعيد السعيد
(وكل عام وانتم بخير)

كل التهاني لمنبر مريخاب أون لاين بعيده الاول 
وعقبال مائة شمعة يارب

كانت بدايةالاحتفالات بصحيفة (وهج الصفوة) 
علي ان تنتقل الاحتفالات بدار النادي يوم الجمعة القادم الموافق 8\1\2010
وهنا لايفوتنا أن نتقدم بالشكر لأسرة صحيفة (وهج الصفوة ) الذين اعطونا االإحساس باننا في دارنا

كان حضورا في هذا الاحتفال كل من 
 صحيفة وهج الصفوة كل الاسطاف بقيادة ربانها الماهر 
الاستاذ اسماعيل حسن
الاستاذ\كفاح علي حسين
الاستاذ\ابوعاقلة اماسا والاستاذة عفاف الامين 
ومن صحيفة السوبر:
الاستاذ\ ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
الاستاذ عمر الجندي 
الاستاذ\ علي كورينا
الاستاذ\هيثم صديق
ومن صحيفة المريخ
الاستاذة سمية طه ممثلة للصحيفة
ومن صحيفة الكورة
الاستاذ\محمد ذوالنون
ومن لجنة الدار:
الاساتذه\ علي الصادق علي الزين والصديق موسى الصديق وعلي مصطفى اسد
من رابطة المرأة المريخية:
الاستاذة سعدية عبد السلام 
والاستاذة\ عائشة سليمان 
ومن منتدي جماهير المريخ:
عمنا الحاج 
حسكو
العشوائي
طلال 
ترطيبة
ومن منتدي المحبين حسين يوسف

وسنوافيكم بالصور تباعا 


*

----------


## مرهف

*في انتظار تفاصيل هذه الملحمة العظيمة 
في عمر اون لاين 
ننتظر تفاصيلها الفخيمة بكل شغف
يوم التحدي والصمود
يوم الخلود يوم الاباء والشموخ
سنظل نتابع كل ما تكتبيه اختي نجمة السعد
بكل شوق ولهفة 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم 
...
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بوستاتك كلها بوستات مفرحة يانجمة السعد
ربنا يديك العافية ويخليك
والحمد لله الذي ألف قلوب الحضور في هذا اليوم الجليل
فمن ذكرو هم جل ألوان الطيف المريخي
*

----------


## الشائب

*تشرفت بحضور الاحتفال اليوم بمبانى شركة و كفى وكان كل شيئ رائعا ... خاصة اغنية اطفاء الشمعة الاولى "سنة حلوة يا زعيم"
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نحمد الله اولا بعودتك بهذا البوست ...

فقد كنا نظن باننا زعلانك في شئ ...

لا سمح الله ...

نشكر لك وانت تجعلنا  حضورا معكم...

خاصة نحن الذين ننعاني من ظلم البعاد ...

نتمنى ان يخرج الاحتفال بثوب قشيب يسر الحاضرين ...

ويفرحنا نحن هنا ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انت يا باشمهندس ليه بعيد وما حضرت الاحتفال ...
*

----------


## ibrahim s

*في انتظارك لكي تتحفينا بالصور الجميله كما عوديتنا بنقل الصحف وكل ماهو جميل وشكرا اختي العزيزه وعقبال المليون شمعه لمريخاب اون لاين ونشكر وهج الصفوه علي المبادره الجميله
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك مريخاب اونلاين اطفاء الشمعة الاولى
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*احلى تحية لأحلى مريخابية نجمتنا بالجد مشتاقين لطلتك على المنبر ، كل عام بل كل يوم المنبر يزداد جمال والق وابداع وشكراً لكل الاساتذة الاجلاء ونحن في انتظار احلى اللقطات
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

الف مبرووووووووووووووك مريخاب اونلاين اطفاء الشمعة الاولى



وينك يا جميل
وانتو ظاتكم مبروك عليكم 
:wrd:
انا زعلان عشان ما عزمتني 
:1 (43):
...
*

----------


## الحمادي

* ألف مبروك لكل أعضاء مريخاب اون لاين  ...!
*

----------


## مرهف

*والله ناس الجماهير شرفتونا واخجلتم تواضعنا
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
كل ادارة الجماهير 
كانت حاضرة 
ان ننسي لن ننسي هذا اليوم الذي 
لم شمل كل المنتديات المريخية بوهج الصفوة 
بداية جادة لعمل كبير وضخم 
لكم الشكر احبتي ادارة منتدي الجماهير 
والشكر ايضاً لمنتدي المحبين 
ولكل من حضر مشاركاً او متابعاً
لقد سطرتم عنوان من المحبة بمداد حبركم المشع 
وبهجة وصفوية 
علي درب التلاقي ما انحرم وصالنا 
ولا تواددنا 
نتمني ان نجتمع كلنا محتفلين بفوز الزعيم ببطولة دوري ابطال
افريقيا 
تحت مسمي المنتديات المريخية 
بعيدا عن التسمية بمنتدي معين 
تحياتي لكم ايها الكوكبة الرائعة المتألقة 
...
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكوره نجمة السعد لهذا الاهتمام وهكذا عهدك دائما للمنتديات الحمراء
والشكر موصول للاساتذة والاستاذات الذين شرفوا بالحضور والمشاركة فى هذه المناسبة
وصحيفة وهج الصفوه التى احتضنت الاحتفال 
اما أعضاء المنبر فالتهنئة لهم جميعا فردا فردا مع تمنياتنا بالمداومة للتواجد دائما وكل سنه والجميع بخير ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين بالف خير
وما تنسوا الموسم الجديد المريخ نار منقد ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*لحظات لا توصف وشعور بي فخر غريب واشيا لا اجد لها مفردات مناسبه
وكرم صفوي خالص ورسل كلمه اجتمعو اليوم في حضرة الزعيم
احاطنا الحب وضمنا الوجد وغرنا في لجج الحنين
رجال عملو واخلصو النويا ونسا عملن بجد الرجال وعزيمة الابطال
فكان التلاقي الشفيف والود الصافي بين ممثلي دارنا اون لاين ورجال ونسا حول الزعيم
والله لا اعرف من اين ابد من شباب نضر مفكر عامل اومن شيوخ حكما او من امهات واخوات باسلات
تتلجلج المفردات مني جرا ما اعانيه من فخر وحب وجمال
كان التلاقي لايشبه اي شي ادركته بصيرتي وكان اقرب مايكون لتلاقي الابيض والازق في خرطوم الصمود
كرم اهل وهج الصفوه ان وصفناه بي الحاتمي ظلمناه 
اناقة الحضور الشبابي والنسائي ان شبهناه بي الزمرد اجحفنا في حقه
تلاقت الصحافه المريخيه الهادفه في اشخاص الاستاذ ذوالنون وكورينا وسماعين فكانت الكلمات تخرج بميزان الذهب وكان امسا كما العاده محدثا لبغ وسامعا مجيد
كما كان حضور لجنة الدار المريخيه بكامل هيئتها حضورا فخيما 
وذاد الالق القا حين شرفنا بي الحضور مولانا مدثر هاشم الزبير نجل شاعر المريخ الفحل هاشم الزبير ومما اطفي علي الاحتفال بعد الكتروني وجود الاخوان الاعزا (طلال)والعزيز(ترطيبه)وهكذا بحمد الله ارسلنا رسلتا مفادها اننا كلنا في الحب جنوب
وذاد الاحتفال بهجه وجود عمنا الحاج عبد الله الحاج الرئيس الفخري لمنتدي جماهير المريخ
وكان هاشم صديق والجندي عمر حضورا انيقا مشرفا 
وشهادتي في الوهج مجروحه 
رجال صدقو ماعاهدو الله عليه رجال نحسبهم من الاخيار جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزا
من كبيرهم المخضرم المحترم اسماعيل حسن والاخ كفاح هذا الرجل الابي وفاكة الوهج الحبيب امجد والي والاخ حسين يوسف وابنا رئيس التحرير والعنصر النسائي من الوهج الاخت عفاف والاخت نجمة السعد وكل من شارك من الوهج من محررين وكتاب لكم من اسمي ايات العرفان والود والشكر
وكانت الاخت سميه طه حاضرة بي ابتسامتها الشفيفه فلها منا الود والاحترام
احبتي رواد المنبر ليس بي الامكان افضل مما كان 
فلكم العتبي ان قصرنا 
ودمتم
*

----------


## مرهف

*كنا معكم حاضرين بارواحنا التي هامت حبا في صفويتكم 
كنتم تاج فخر لاون لاين 
كنتم خير من يزرع الحب في بلادي
سودان المريخ 
لم اشك اطلاقا في مقدرتكم 
العقلية والذهنية 
انجزتم في فترة قصيرة ما يقوم به الف شخص
كنتم لنا بلسماً يداوي الجراح 
ينير الطريق شعاع من الامل
وهجا بين النجوم 
لا حرمنا الله منكم 
وفقكم المولي وسدد خطاكم 
ننتظركم في يوم الاحتفال الاكبر يوم الجمعه 
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*عمنا الحاج الرئيس الفخري لمنتدي الجماهير

الاستاذ محمد زنون والاخ مناع واخوة وهج الصفوة


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخ معتز العشوائ من منتدي الجماهير



اعضاء من لجنة الداروطبعا في الوسط اخونا الشايب عضو بالمنتدي ولم يعرفنا بنفسة ونرحب به في السودان

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اليوم نطفى الشمعة الاولى 
 وغدا نشعل بقلوبنا الثانية
 عقبال مئة سنة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

الاخ محمد فضل السيد



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حمداً  لله على  نعمه يا أخ محمد مناع تشرفنا

فى منبر مريخاب أون لاين بهذا الحضور الزاهى

 لأعمدة الإعلام المريخى وأقلامه وتشرفنا أكثر

 بإحتضان وهج الصفوه  للحفل الأنيق  ورعايته

وكل عامٍ وأنت الحب يا مريخ 0
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*



رياض والاخ العزيزمحمد فضل السيد عضو المنتدي


*

----------


## القطانى

*الف مبرووك
لكم ودى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*عقبال الف شمعه
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الف الف مبروك وعقبال الشمعة المليون 
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*الف مبروووووك
وعقبال تطفو كل الشموع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور اخي الحبيب الغالي 
ابو نزار علي هذا الابداع 
لا حرمنا الله منك 
تخريمة:
ابقي عشره علي الكاميرا 
تاني ما ترجع الدرج داااااك
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مشكور اخي الحبيب الغالي 
ابو نزار علي هذا الابداع 
لا حرمنا الله منك 
تخريمة:
ابقي عشره علي الكاميرا 
تاني ما ترجع الدرج داااااك
...



هههههههههه
ياحاقد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ترطيبة والنوم اثنا الحوار


*

----------


## مرهف

*رياض بحثت بين الصور ولم اجد صورة لصديقي اباذر سماعين
وايضا صورة للغالي حسكو والاستاذ ابراهيم عبدالرحيم 
وكثير من الذين شاركونا الفرح 
لم اري لهم اثر بين صورك 
يا بخيل نزل كل الصور
اوعي تفكر في انك تبيعا
...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ترطيبة والنوم اثنا الحوار





ههههههههههههه
ترطيبة الظاهر عليك تقلت في الكيك
*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*الف مبرووك اطفاء الشمعة الاولى
*

----------


## sonstar

*الف مبروك وعقبال ما نطفي الشمعه المليون
وتمنينا ان نكون حضورا لكن الظروف اقوي مننا
ولكن نتمني لمنتدي مزيد من التقدم والازدهار
*

----------


## tito61

*الف مبروك للمريخاب المنبر وعقبال الشمعه المئة وكنت امني النفس بالمشاركه معكم في الاحتفال المقام بالنادي بس ربنا ما اراد وما حقدر اشارك 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ملياااااااااار مبروووووووووك .. وعقبااااااال مية سنه ..
صور تشرح القلب .. وتسعد الروح المعنى ..
نشوه لا نحسها إلا عند انتصار الزعيم احسسناها اليوم بهذا الكرنفال الرائع حد الامتاع ..
شكراً وهج الصفوة وكل عواتق الزعيم ..
شكراً ابو نزار .. نجمة السعد .. محمد مناع .. وكل ادارة منتدى الجماهير والمحبين .. وكل شعب الصفوة المختار ..
لكم كل الحب والتقدير ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					





يا مناع احرجتنا ما لقيت إلا القميص الأزرق دا :z3lan1::1 (45):!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*[QUOTE=ابونزار;40660]

[IMG][/IMG]
/QUOTE]

عبد الحليم محمد عبد الباقي .. ابن الخال الغالي القطب المريخي الكبير محمد عبد الباقي ..
حضورك كان أنيقاً أسعدني بحق ..:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## apex

*ما شاء الله 
المريخ كلمتو فى الصحافة بقت حاجة تمام
بالتوفيق إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ترطيبة والنوم اثنا الحوار





شوفتو يوم النيل الازرق كان صاحي كيف
تخريمة
انا زعلان منه الى الان لانو ما قال مع تحيات ابو عبير نهاية الحلقة
هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*صور جميلة تعكس روح الصفوة الحقيقية .... كل الف عام وانت بخير  
*

----------


## سيطره

*شكرا كتير نجمة السعد وكل المتداخلين على هذه الصور
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا مناع احرجتنا ما لقيت إلا القميص الأزرق دا :z3lan1::1 (45):!!!







القميص عشان يكف العين
*

----------


## سيطره

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

[img][/img]

[img][/img]





رياض والعجب آخر جديع
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*نجمة سعدنا تحياتى وأمنياتى ... دائماً تفرحينا بالأخبار الحلوة ... وكمان جابت ليها تورتة ... مش كفاية حلاوة مشاركاتك ؟!!!.
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*

حسكو
العرس نفع معاك والله
الله يعرس لينا ساى
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*

انت يا رياض قميصى دة ما عاوز ترجعو لى 
قلت لى شدة وتزول 
نضفت وعملت ليك جضيمات كمان
                        	*

----------


## حليم24

*انشاءالله يستمر هذا المنتدي الرائع علي هذا المنوال
:1 (51)::1 (51)::1 (51)::1 (51):

وربنا يحفظ هذا النشاط المنقطع النظير لأعضاءه
ويثمر هذه الجهود بأفعال تفيد هذا المنتدي والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## حليم24

*انا اطالب بتكريم ابن المنتدي ابونزار

الكتلة الملتهبة في هذا المنتدي
:004::004: 

الزول دا حقيقه جل وقته اذا ماكان كله واهبو للمنتدي :busted_cop::busted_cop::busted_cop:
حقيقة يستحق التكريم ؛
عشان مايختفو مننا ناس المنتديات التانية
هههههه
                        	*

----------


## حليم24

*اديك العافية ياابوحميد

حقيقة بنشوفا ضريبة علينا أعلاء كلمة المريخ
زي الخدمة الوطنية وكدا

نفديك باالارواح ياوطن النجوم
:022::022:
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					



انت يا رياض قميصى دة ما عاوز ترجعو لى 
قلت لى شدة وتزول 
نضفت وعملت ليك جضيمات كمان



ياوليد كان القميص عجبك ممكن اديك ليهو ومافيها حاجة انت صاحبي :spor:
وبالنسبة للجضيمات البركة في التورتة
تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حليم24
					

انا اطالب بتكريم ابن المنتدي ابونزار

الكتلة الملتهبة في هذا المنتدي
:004::004: 

الزول دا حقيقه جل وقته اذا ماكان كله واهبو للمنتدي :busted_cop::busted_cop::busted_cop:
حقيقة يستحق التكريم ؛
عشان مايختفو مننا ناس المنتديات التانية
هههههه



شكرا الاخ حليم وشكرا علي تعاطفك معي وبالنسبة للتكريم هنالك من هو يستحق التكريم اكثر مني 
اما بالنسبة لباقي المنتديات فلا خوفا علي 
:bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*سلام بحرارة لكل الصفوة
الف مبروك العيد الاول لميلاد المنبر 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

ترطيبة والنوم اثنا الحوار





ههههههههههه
والله ما نايم بس الصورة جات كدة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

ههههههههههه
والله ما نايم بس الصورة جات كدة



كيف ياترطيبة والله الاستاذ اماسا اتكيف جدا من الجلسة بعد الاحتفال واشاد بشباب المنتديات وتمني ان يجلس معنا جلسة اخري في المستقبل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

كيف ياترطيبة والله الاستاذ اماسا اتكيف جدا من الجلسة بعد الاحتفال واشاد بشباب المنتديات وتمني ان يجلس معنا في المستقبل



:dan1::dan1::dan1:
                        	*

----------


## sharaf

*والله لكن يا حليم ما قلت لي اتاريك  ما ساهل (بنزكيك للمسؤلين )
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

اعضاء من لجنة الداروطبعا في الوسط اخونا الشايب عضو بالمنتدي ولم يعرفنا بنفسة ونرحب به في السودان




يا رياض مافى داعى للفضايح .. لكن بينى وبينك الاتنين القعدت فى نصهم ديل (الاخوة على الصادق ومصطفى أسد من لجنة الدار) من شدة ما وناسين نسونى انا وين ذاتو ... لكن مشت معاى طحنية .. شباب المنتدى قايلينى من لجنة الدار وهاك يا احترامات وبارد وشاى و كمان التورتة جابو لى الحتة الفيها النجمة ... دايرنى بعد ده كلو اقول ليك انا الشايب عشان تخلصوها منى ؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

يا رياض مافى داعى للفضايح .. لكن بينى وبينك الاتنين القعدت فى نصهم ديل (الاخوة على الصادق ومصطفى أسد من لجنة الدار) من شدة ما وناسين نسونى انا وين ذاتو ... لكن مشت معاى طحنية .. شباب المنتدى قايلينى من لجنة الدار وهاك يا احترامات وبارد وشاى و كمان التورتة جابو لى الحتة الفيها النجمة ... دايرنى بعد ده كلو اقول ليك انا الشايب عشان تخلصوها منى ؟



هههههه عرفتها لكن
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

يا رياض مافى داعى للفضايح .. لكن بينى وبينك الاتنين القعدت فى نصهم ديل (الاخوة على الصادق ومصطفى أسد من لجنة الدار) من شدة ما وناسين نسونى انا وين ذاتو ... لكن مشت معاى طحنية .. شباب المنتدى قايلينى من لجنة الدار وهاك يا احترامات وبارد وشاى و كمان التورتة جابو لى الحتة الفيها النجمة ... دايرنى بعد ده كلو اقول ليك انا الشايب عشان تخلصوها منى ؟



كملت كيك أبوظبى كلو ومشيت تكابس هناك ؟؟
وبعدين النجمه الأكلتها دى كانت نجمة صهيون !!
الظاهر الحلوانى كان رشاشه 
راجعوا صورة الكيكه فى الصفحة الأولى !!:blb6:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*شكرا ابونزار للمجهود الكبير والصور فى غاية الروعه
الشكر موصول لكل من ساهم فى اخراج الأحتفال بهذه الصوره
ولصحيفة وهج الصفوه وأساتذتها الأجلاء 
وكل سنه ومريخاب اون لاين بألف خير !!
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابونزار
					

كيف ياترطيبة والله الاستاذ اماسا اتكيف جدا من الجلسة بعد الاحتفال واشاد بشباب المنتديات وتمني ان يجلس معنا جلسة اخري في المستقبل



يا  ريت والله ما عندنا اي مانع
*

----------


## midris3

*كل سنة وانت طيبين وملمومين في الخير والبركة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كملت كيك أبوظبى كلو ومشيت تكابس هناك ؟؟
وبعدين النجمه الأكلتها دى كانت نجمة صهيون !!
الظاهر الحلوانى كان رشاشه 
راجعوا صورة الكيكه فى الصفحة الأولى !!:blb6:



هى بقت على الكيك براهو!! .. بالمناسبة انا راجع يوم 22 يعنى اهلك ديل كان عندهم ليك تركين خليهم يختوهو فى كرنتينة اقصد كرتونة ويدونى ليهو بجيبو ليك ..
*

----------


## محمدين

*التحية لكل شباب المريخ المتواجدون بالمنتديات المختلفة ... والتحية لكل من ساهم فى رفعة هذا الكيان المفدى بالمهج والأرواح ... وتحية خاصة لكل من تصدى لتحمل المسئولية فى أى موقع وأعطاها ما تستحق .
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*الامام دائما منبر مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## الباشق الاحمر

*الى قلوب كل الصفوة ايها المنبر الفتي
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*الحبيب الغالي مرهف لك اسمي ايات الود والاخاء 
الاخ/ الغالي يجب علينا ان نحني الرؤؤس اجلالا وفخرا لهؤلا الشباب الرائعييين وهم يقدمون لنا ثمرة جهدهم لمحبي المنتدي فنحن بجد فخوريين بهم ويزدان المريخ بهم بهاء ويتزين الموج  الاحمر بهم 
حبيبي يا غالي ليس امامنا الا نشكر اولئك الفتية الذين زين الله لهم حب المريخ وزان هو بهم 
لكم كل التحية وحتما تتواصل مسيرة الابداع بهم 
                                          اخوكم في المريخ 
                                                  محمود امين شداد
                        	*

----------

